# Outback # 3 And Diesel #1



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, we sold our second Outback a few months ago with a new baby on the way thinking we wouldn't be able to travel much with a little one....We started experencing "sellers regret"..(if that's a word) or at least a strong feeling of wanting a TT again. My 4 year old (who LOVES camping) is very excited to be back in business again. Even though we were planning on getting one next year anyway, I decided I didn't want to miss out on any good times in the meantine that he could be enjoying. Our new one is now 1 month old and is, for now, as easy as they come.

Anyway, we got the truck a little while back and the 32 is ready next Friday. We will be seeing all of our friends at the Topsail rally after all.

Take care,
Tidefan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats 
Welcome to the Outback #3 club I think there is only two of us









Your going to love the 32 it is like a condo on wheels. We just got back from a 2500 mile trek to Orlando and the trailer was great. I think it tows better than the 27rsds did.You will have to scope out which gas stations you pull into. The only complaint my wife has with it is the height they put the microwave at they should have stuck with the micro-vent combo.

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WOW ! ...








Congratulations!

It's probably good you got it now. It's kinda like when you have
more pictures of your first child and then less for the second
and so on... Your baby will grow up to say,
"How come you didn't take _me_ camping when I was little?"























Have great memories!
Get-Out...Get-Campin'
MaeJae


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Congrats
> Welcome to the Outback #3 club I think there is only two of us
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that means that we are the two smartest? or....maybe not








We really like the floor plan but I will have to pay attention to the microwave because I don't even think we noticed the difference.

Tidefan


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Congratulations Ernie!
I am sure AJ is ready for another trip to Topsail.
Looks like several of us have upgraded since last year.
You went from a 25 to a 32, I went from a 21 to a 25, Campingnut just bought a 27. Crawfish
went from a 27 to 32, and Zoom is thinking about a ? Fiver?????
Who else in the Topsail rally group has updated this year?
We will, of course, just bring more stuff, as I now have a HEMI to pull the extra fishing poles, etc.

Dave


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Congratulations Ernie!
> I am sure AJ is ready for another trip to Topsail.
> Looks like several of us have upgraded since last year.
> You went from a 25 to a 32, I went from a 21 to a 25, Campingnut just bought a 27. Crawfish
> ...


Nobody can say that the southeastern outbackers do not do their part to stimulate the economy for this part of the U.S.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome






























Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well we dont have the 27 just yet.
we have to sell the 23 first.
anyone need a great camper?

campingnut


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You should have no problem selling the 23.

Congrats on the 32, we almost pulled the trigger on it until my DW spotted our SOB and fell in love all over again. pulled it out this year and did a week in VA and she still loves it which is a good thing.


----------

